

Ask HN: Review our iPhone App - quiQR - mtholking

quiQR is a real-time QR code scanner and creator for the iPhone.  Try it out and let us know if you have any feedback. Thanks<p>http://bit.ly/quiQR<p>Here are 5 coupon codes for HN:<p>6YMTK7EA7A94<p>6H7K6KK9F6TX<p>E379TH3H669T<p>EWKEALET9JKY<p>943E4HJFTLNW
======
mtholking
link: <http://bit.ly/quiQR>

